# Fuji X100



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

I'm selling my D200 body and lenses and just ordered an X100. I do a lot of backpacking and found that I would never take the D200 along (or almost anywhere for that matter) due to the size and weight. So I started shopping for a new camera. Something lighter and smaller with good IQ and until yesterday, I had no idea about these new breed of mirrorless cameras with DSLR sized sensors (where in the heck have I been eh?!) At any rate, I've read all of the x100 reviews (good and bad) and regardless of the quirks, the IQ looks pretty stunning with this camera, even at low light, which is all I'm really concerned about.

One thing I haven't seen though are watch pics taken with this camera. So let's see some!

Thanks!
~Jutt


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

No X100. I do have an E-p3, which is part of the mirrorless band of cameras  Your biggest problem will be the fixed 35mm focal length, you can go wider by buying an adapter that will give you a 28mm focal range equivalent, but you can't go longer. It's a quirky camera from what i read, with slow AF but images are stunning. I think it was an excellent purchase! However Canon just released theyr first foray into mirrorless cameras with an 18MP APS-c sized sensor camera, with a new mount called EF-M, compatible via adaptor to all AF and AF-s lenses available on the market, including the L glass. It has the potential to be a winner with canon shooters.


----------



## -DOOMED- (May 31, 2012)

The X100 is a phenomenal tool, though you'll either love or hate learning to work with a 35mm equivalent focal length. I used one for a short time, but prefer the versatility that an SLR offered me. I like small mirrorless cameras from what I shot Leica film gear, but the X100 just wasn't fast enough in the focus department. If you can get past its quirks, it really is a solid camera.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

The reason why you haven't seen a lot of X100 watch photos is because... (*drum roll*) they're not good at taking photos of watches. 35mm (equiv.) focal length is more photojournalism/street-photography territory. The X100 will serve as a fantastic travel buddy, but if you're looking to take great watch pictures, you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

Last month I just bought a Leica X1 for a crazy low price from a colleague. It's now my favorite camera period. I have over 30 cameras including the 5D MkII. Not sure about it for watch pics so much, but general photography it's a lot of fun.

This was taken with the X1:


----------



## leftnose (Nov 30, 2006)

Bolaberlim said:


> No X100. I do have an E-p3, which is part of the mirrorless band of cameras  Your biggest problem will be the fixed 35mm focal length, you can go wider by buying an adapter that will give you a 28mm focal range equivalent, but you can't go longer. It's a quirky camera from what i read, with slow AF but images are stunning. I think it was an excellent purchase! However Canon just released theyr first foray into mirrorless cameras with an 18MP APS-c sized sensor camera, with a new mount called EF-M, compatible via adaptor to all AF and AF-s lenses available on the market, including the L glass. It has the potential to be a winner with canon shooters.


I'm a Canon shooter and I use a 5DII. I had been tinkering with the idea of adding a 7D to have a slightly smaller body and a crop sensor or selling the 5D2 and buying a 5D3. I think I may sell the 5D2, buy the 5D3 and the EOS M. I sort of wish it had some kind of viewfinder, though.


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

leftnose said:


> I'm a Canon shooter and I use a 5DII. I had been tinkering with the idea of adding a 7D to have a slightly smaller body and a crop sensor or selling the 5D2 and buying a 5D3. I think I may sell the 5D2, buy the 5D3 and the EOS M. I sort of wish it had some kind of viewfinder, though.


Why don't you buy the M for starters and see how it feels? Are you a pro shooter that needs to do big prints? If not, then you might get out of a small mirrorless camera more than you think. The Nikkon V1 for example seems to be an awesome camera and it has a viewfinder!


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

gnuyork said:


> Last month I just bought a Leica X1 for a crazy low price from a colleague. It's now my favorite camera period. I have over 30 cameras including the 5D MkII.


Soon you'll be selling some of that gear to get a Leica M9 and sweet M lenses. The Leica X1 is the gateway drug for many. I fear for your wallet. 



leftnose said:


> I'm a Canon shooter and I use a 5DII. I had been tinkering with the idea of adding a 7D to have a slightly smaller body and a crop sensor or selling the 5D2 and buying a 5D3. I think I may sell the 5D2, buy the 5D3 and the EOS M. I sort of wish it had some kind of viewfinder, though.


And this is where the Olympus OM-D E-M5 comes in. Personally I don't think there's a better camera out there that combines ergonomics, styling, size, and image quality the way this camera does. AND it's weather sealed with a touch screen. How crazy is that?


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

asphericalperspective said:


> Soon you'll be selling some of that gear to get a Leica M9 and sweet M lenses. The Leica X1 is the gateway drug for many. I fear for your wallet.


Well I do have the M6 and a Summicron 50. That's a lot of fun as well, but I find with the X1 I take more shots that I other wise would not have, not afraid of burning precious film. The M9 would be great!


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

My x100 arrived yesterday and it's fantastic! Quirky? Yes. However, after around an hour or so of navigating the menus and and snapping off a few dozen pictures, I have to say, it's a whole lot of fun! Involves more thought to use than my D200, which is a good thing, but the tradeoff is the image quality...great stuff! The kicker is not having to lug around 3.5lbs of DSLR, especially during a week of backpacking at 10,000-14,000 ft which I'll be doing early next month.

Actually going to climb Mt. Columbia (CO) on Saturday so I'll take a watch/summit pic for y'all


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

gnuyork said:


> Last month I just bought a Leica X1 for a crazy low price from a colleague. It's now my favorite camera period. I have over 30 cameras including the 5D MkII. Not sure about it for watch pics so much, but general photography it's a lot of fun.
> 
> This was taken with the X1:


Yeah, I looked at the X1 too and IMO, it does take better pics than the x100 I just don't think it takes $800 dollars worth of better picture, but maybe it does... Great camera though! Would love to get a M9 if I ever hit the lottery.


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

Jutt said:


> Yeah, I looked at the X1 too and IMO, it does take better pics than the x100 I just don't think it takes $800 dollars worth of better picture, but maybe it does... Great camera though! Would love to get a M9 if I ever hit the lottery.


I hear you... Though I didn't even pay $800 for a two week used X1 and all the accessories for it, including the Leica optical viewfinder. Got lucky!


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

gnuyork said:


> I hear you... Though I didn't even pay $800 for a two week used X1 and all the accessories for it, including the Leica optical viewfinder. Got lucky!


Oh, very nice job on that deal! I would have jumped all over that too...


----------



## leftnose (Nov 30, 2006)

Bolaberlim said:


> Why don't you buy the M for starters and see how it feels? Are you a pro shooter that needs to do big prints? If not, then you might get out of a small mirrorless camera more than you think. The Nikkon V1 for example seems to be an awesome camera and it has a viewfinder!


No, I'm not a pro but I have a lot of experience and formal training otherwise. As technology stands today, I can't imagine ever dropping a DSLR. I do many different kinds of photography from landscape to street to macro to wildlife to sports/action to available/low light to basically anything else that _isn't_ studio portraiture. And because of this, I need a high level of versatility that I haven't been able to find in anything other than a FF DSLR. However, this doesn't mean I don't think a mirrorless/EVIL camera isn't a useful tool. As I mentioned above, I will probably upgrade the 5D2 to a 5D3 for the better AF and slightly better high-ISO performance. Then I'll wait to see if Canon introduce the -M with an EVF and I will probably jump on that. I'm still wed to the idea of some kind of a viewfinder if only because it allows me to brace the camera against my head for a steadier hold.



asphericalperspective said:


> And this is where the Olympus OM-D E-M5 comes in. Personally I don't think there's a better camera out there that combines ergonomics, styling, size, and image quality the way this camera does. AND it's weather sealed with a touch screen. How crazy is that?


And if I could mount EF lenses and maintain full electronic control, I would consider buying one. The problem is that I own a ton of EF lenses and no m4/3 lenses. I also hope that someone introduces an EF-M to M-Mount adapter as well. I've got some Leitz glass I'd like to put back into service in the digital age!


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

All kinds of m-mount to m43 adapters, and native Leica lenses (produced by Panasonic) for micro four thirds.

M43 has an unbelievable lead in lenses, perhaps unsurpassable among the mirrorless options. Yes, the N1 and EOS-M can adapt and control the huge catalog of Canikon lenses, but then you lose almost all of the size/weight advantage.


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent choice. A colleague of mine bought one, for the same reasons. I haven't seen any pictures from him though.

I'm currently processing a load of Kodak BW400CN negatives that I made with my Spotmatic SPII and a 55mm SMC Takumar last week ... I regretted leaving the 35mm at home, BTW.


----------



## William Tockman (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a so-called early adopter of the X100. I love the camera and it has replaced my Nikon D3 and D3s as my primary cameras for use as a photojournalist. (There are just times when a zoom is still needed). After 20 years of lugging around full-sized SLR's, my back couldn't take it anymore. So, I've found the X100 (and subsequently purchased X-Pro1) to be much better suited top a full day in the field. 

Sicne, I zone focus, this has not been an issue for me, but many X-users who came over from SLR's have trouble with the speed of the contrast detect AF. Leica users will shoot in manual focus and have no problems except for the speed that the manual focus works at. 

Note that the XP1 also has an adapter use many of the Leica M-glass lenses. X100 in Macro does work well for watch photography. 

The Manual Focus ring is faster in the XP1, but I find the Auto Focus in the X100 to be more accurate when using the AF/AE lock to get a base distance focus established. (It sort of irks me that the AF is mroe accurate when used on the X100 than the XP1)


----------



## Bolaberlim (Jul 30, 2009)

William Tockman said:


> I'm a so-called early adopter of the X100. I love the camera and it has replaced my Nikon D3 and D3s as my primary cameras for use as a photojournalist. (There are just times when a zoom is still needed). After 20 years of lugging around full-sized SLR's, my back couldn't take it anymore. So, I've found the X100 (and subsequently purchased X-Pro1) to be much better suited top a full day in the field.
> 
> Sicne, I zone focus, this has not been an issue for me, but many X-users who came over from SLR's have trouble with the speed of the contrast detect AF. Leica users will shoot in manual focus and have no problems except for the speed that the manual focus works at.
> 
> ...


I've read that the latest firmware has corrected AF speed on the X100. Have you updated, and how does it compare to a DSLR?


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

I looked at the X100 and was very dissapointed by its unfinished nature. I feel for the price there is no excuse for this camera to have the issues it does. AF preformance is high on my list of priorities, which really drew me to the GX1. I know the ultimate IQ of the X100 is better, but that's pretty ir-relevant when it can't react quickly enough to get the shop in the first place.


----------



## William Tockman (Jul 11, 2012)

Bolaberlim said:


> I've read that the latest firmware has corrected AF speed on the X100. Have you updated, and how does it compare to a DSLR?


I'm o nth latest FW on both cameras and the AF on the X100 is still quite slow in contrast to any DSLR. I would compare the AF speed on my X100 to be equal to that of my 23 year old Nikon F4s.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

I've gotta say I love my X-100. Have had it well over a year now, it frustrated/s me sometimes, but hey, nothings perfect.


----------



## William Tockman (Jul 11, 2012)

My frustration came from a failed battery charger. Sigh, my X100 has been OOS for two weeks now, and have had to rely solely on my X-Pro1, resulting in having to take an old Nikon D2Hs out of mothballs for serivce.


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

Jutt said:


> My x100 arrived yesterday and it's fantastic! Quirky? Yes. However, after around an hour or so of navigating the menus and and snapping off a few dozen pictures, I have to say, it's a whole lot of fun! Involves more thought to use than my D200, which is a good thing, but the tradeoff is the image quality...great stuff! The kicker is not having to lug around 3.5lbs of DSLR, especially during a week of backpacking at 10,000-14,000 ft which I'll be doing early next month.
> 
> Actually going to climb Mt. Columbia (CO) on Saturday so I'll take a watch/summit pic for y'all


I'm in the same leage here, bought the cheaper "bro" of the X100, the X-10, merely for the easy of picking and taking it along. My 60D and all the lenses are staying in the closet, thinking of selling them.

I know the X-10 has the smaller sensor, but for a grab and go camera it's perfect, with zoom lens, the last thing is why I bought the X-10 and not the x-100.

Someone mentioned the viewfinder, I wanted one also, but find myself not using it at all, only using the LCD....

Bart


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Has anyone picked up the new X100V? Just sold my F, and will pull the trigger in a few days.. I admit I'm a little nervous considering all the early reports of overheating and grinding focus ring.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

I have not jumped into the 100V yet, but I am super tempted. I have been using the X100II since it was released and still love it. I can only imagine some of the advancements in the new model. I am still a bit hesitant based on the same feedback of heating and all, but I hope that gets worked out soon.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I'd appreciate if someone who has both compare X100V to Sony a6400. I can't understand why go Fuji with a single mounted lens vs all the flexibility of the glass for the Sony. Having said that I do not own any of APS-C cameras, and could be wrong, if newer sensor tech makes a difference.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

SolarPower said:


> I'd appreciate if someone who has both compare X100V to Sony a6400. I can't understand why go Fuji with a single mounted lens vs all the flexibility of the glass for the Sony. Having said that I do not own any of APS-C cameras, and could be wrong, if newer sensor tech makes a difference.


I have an a6300 (and a7riii and a6000) and X70. Fuji has better color science and better out of the camera files. If you want to sit in LR editing sony makes great cameras. But Fuji knows their processing and it shows. I make my sony's work but I prefer my fuji files if that makes sense. You can get a fuji that'll take different lenses but that's a different beast. The 35mm FL on the X100 can be tough and the wide adapter is MASSIVE (and threads on -vs- a bayonet mount) so you better love 35mm. But if you do (or 28mm and the X70) they're awesome small little cameras. Also, Fuji makes cameras for photographers. The controls make sense. You can make sony's work with custom buttons and the custom menu but it's clean they're made by someone who makes console video game systems...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Thanks. I have an a7iii with good set of glass and like it. It is big step up from a7ii (which wasn't bad either, as I liked it over my Nikon) with all the focus and other improvements etc.. Interesting what you said about Fuji. May give it a try, although I do not mind post processing.


----------



## tfost (May 30, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> Also, Fuji makes cameras for photographers. The controls make sense. You can make sony's work with custom buttons and the custom menu but it's clean they're made by someone who makes console video game systems


Agree on this point, which is a big one for me. The x100 controls feel like a real camera, and are intuitive and get out of the way. I can't stand menus in cameras, or having to remember what a blank button does. Also agree re Fuji's on camera processing-beautiful stuff, rarely mess with files after the fact.


----------

